# Please help me! :(



## Silver (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi I just joined today hoping that someone will be able to help me with my cockatiel 'Silver'. She is my first bird and to be honest i didnt do a lot of research before i bought her. I purchased her in February from a local pet store where she was in an aviary with many other cockatiels (she was not hand reared). I chose her as she looked the youngest. At first she was really scared of everything! now she isnt too jumpy but she hates people! and doesnt sing  she doesnt bite but she does hiss. i have tried talking to her, playing music, spending time with her, and it doesnt seem to be working  please help me tame my gorgeous bird.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum
My steps of taming my birds
Leaving them in cage and talk to them, read to them and i like to read out what im doing on my laptop
I will start by leaving my hand in the cage 15-20 mins per hour untill they not scared
I will slowly move my hand next to them, if they get scared wait a few mins and try again
When you get close to them offer your hand/finger to step up, when they step up i will repeat this a few times till they are used to it.
Holding millet in your hand in the cage always worked for me
This video helped me alot http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTiYpobrG8Q

Cookie is my only one who was already tame when i got him
Lucky and Beano are from pet stores (Lucky is my first)
and the rest are aviary birds which dumpling is 3 years and they say the older the bird the harder they tame, But i say it depends on how much time and effort you put into it

Hope to see some pics of your tiel 

Lindsey


----------



## Silver (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you so much!  i will not give up! love her too much. I will spend more time with her and be more patient. Also, if i let her out to fly around whats the best way to get her back into her cage without stressing her out?
Thanks,
Sam


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I always say its bedtime before i put mine to bed and most of them go in except big mac and dumpling. I get them to step on my hand and many attempts putting them in, holding millet in your hand to distract them and move slowly towards cage


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

When you say she won't sing, can you tell me what you mean by that?

Females are generally not as vocal as the males and they don't learn to whistle or talk easily. I've never actually seen a female bird that does whistle or talk but I don't think its entirely impossible. So if thats what you are looking for then you probably won't get it from her.

However she should hopefully begin chirping and being a little happier in her cage. Then you need to work on getting them used to you.


----------



## Silver (Apr 26, 2011)

She doesnt whistle. She will make the typical cockatile scream in the morning and when i walk in the front door and she also makes this very cute quiet noise when we're watching tv.


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

Silver said:


> She doesnt whistle. She will make the typical cockatile scream in the morning and when i walk in the front door and she also makes this very cute quiet noise when we're watching tv.


Is her cage near the front door?


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

My Lulu doesn't really chirp at all yet. She flock calls after doing her bat bird routine for me though. She makes little sounds. I do whistle and sing to her though.


----------



## Silver (Apr 26, 2011)

No, her cage is in my bedroom. but she is sometimes in the living room with my mother in law's Africa grey (not in the same cage!!) as i thought it would encourage her to copy him.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

females arent likely to talk or whistle at all. they just chirp mostly. males will sing and whistle, talk, make funny noises... but females i find are cuddlier. 

our male talks and whistles. its quite distinctive. our female makes a two part whistle often but thats the extent of her noises lol chirping, 2 part whistle (not the wolf whistle, shes not talented lol), and screams. thats it

i have a video of her noise...

here is is, this is her mad at tsuka for going in the nest box
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFc-cnMRJfs


----------



## Silver (Apr 26, 2011)

awww  yeah that is very similar to the noises Silver makes. Are your cockatiels playing or fighting? would you recommend having them in pairs?


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

The males are usually more vocal though a small handful of females do. My male is exactly the same I swear he's un tameable. Finally I released him into an aviary with a budgie he then is much happier than a cramped cage I bought him a mate and he's happily flying in his aviary now


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah, my pair arent getting along right now and theyre nesting so im pinning the blame on that. normally they dont bicker that bad. the female is very gentle.


ive never heard another tiel make this noise, but my lovebird munch has learned to copy it. just a vocal female lol

and if you want a second one but dont want breeding, get another female. they do just as well with same gender as they do with a male. and its only if you want a second bird. 2 birds mean bigger cage and more food and attention but when youre not home, the second bird gives them a companion, especially if youre not home for extended periods of time


----------

